# how dry is it?



## octnov (Aug 21, 2004)

Is it dry north of interstate 94 or mostly south? the maps kinda look like the worst conditions are south of 94.

Octnov


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

North and south are very dry. Be prepared to put on many miles finding birds!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think it appears that south is worse as a whole, but there are some very dry areas north as well. I can't remember if the US has a drought watch map as well? I'll have to look.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Here's the ND map:

http://nd.water.usgs.gov/drought/


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Its so dry some towns are in trouble. There is talk about them opening the lakes up here to get water flowing so the cities can get some water for their wells and aquafers.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Dry,but still not as bad as 88-89 here.Sounds like the early combined crop is pretty goood around here.At least there is very little disease.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

I couldn't resist

It is So Dry in North Dakota That...

* The cows are giving evaporated milk.

* The trees are whistling for the dogs.

* You no longer associate bridges (or rivers) with water.

* You eat hot chilies to cool your mouth off.

* You can make instant sun tea.

* You learn that a seat belt makes a pretty good branding iron.

* The temperature drops below 95, you feel a bit chilly.

* You know the best parking place is in the shade, not distance from the door.

* Your biggest fear in the case of a wreck is, "What if I get knocked out and end up lying on the pavement and cook to death?"

* A sad native prayed in Church today, "Please, God, let it rain - not so much for me, cuz I've seen it - but for my 7-year-old."

* A visitor once asked, "Does it ever rain in North Dakota?"
A rancher quickly answered, "Yes, it does. Do you remember in the Bible where it rained for 40 days and 40 nights?"
The visitor replied, "Yes, I'm familiar with Noah's flood."
"Well," the rancher puffed up, "We got about two and a half inches of that."


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

"We got about two and a half inches of that."

You mean 2 and 50/100 inches


----------



## GADuckWaxer (Aug 14, 2006)

new on this board just wanted to say hello, and where are the ducks this year? Me and so duck hunting buddies usually go up to Robinson and have great success, but word this year is the area is really dry. Any thoughts as to where we should try. Thanks ahead..... :homer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Went through Robinson Saturday, pretty dry but not bone dry.

There's more water in the NE portion again this year, that's about as good of advice as I can give.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Rain Totals for Saturday and Saturday night.

AREA RAIN TOTALS
In inches, 24 hours to 7 a.m. Sunday

Edinburg ND -- 3.50
Red Lake Falls MN -- 2.75
Agassiz Ref. MN -- 2.73
Hampden ND -- 2.62
Shelly MN -- 2.53
Maddock ND. -- 2.50
Milnor ND -- 2.48
Highlanding MN -- 2.46
Lancaster MN -- 2.34
Langdon ND -- 2.29
Homme Dam ND -- 2.25
Baudette MN -- 2.23
Beltrami MN -- 2.15
TRF Dam MN -- 2.10
Cando ND -- 2.00
Hillsboro ND -- 1.82
Devils Lake Airport -- 1.81
Adams ND -- 1.78
Viking MN -- 1.77
Edmore ND -- 1.75
Hatton ND -- 1.70
Galesburg ND -- 1.53
Starkweather ND -- 1.52
Minto ND -- 1.50
TRF (city) MN -- 1.27
S.E. Grand Forks -- 1.22
Nekoma ND -- 1.20
Red Lake Dam -- 1.15
Forest River ND -- 1.13
GF NWS -- 0.93
Cando ND -- 0.83
Mayville ND -- 0.72
McHenry ND -- 0.71
Ft. Totten ND -- 0.69
Cavalier ND -- 0.58
Pembina ND -- 0.57
GF Airport -- 0.30

Many other areas received less than 1 inch of rain.

-- National Weather Service


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Pembina ND -- 0.57


At least it wasn't enough to hurt the pheasants!!!


----------



## GADuckWaxer (Aug 14, 2006)

Chris Hustad said:


> Went through Robinson Saturday, pretty dry but not bone dry.
> 
> There's more water in the NE portion again this year, that's about as good of advice as I can give.


thanks for the feedback. I have a feeling we will be hunting pot holes more this year instead of fields.


----------

